# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Hoelang duurt de afkickperiode??

## jessicaanthonio

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben nu een aantal maanden bezig met het afbouwen van paroxetine,
Sinds maandag (3dagen) slik ik het helemaal niet meer..
Ik word gek van die electrische schoks in mijn lichaam, bij elke beweging komen ze, en ook het benauwde gevoel, (paniek aanvallen) zijn in alle hevig heid terug, vooral snachts.

Ik weet dat ik door een periode heen moet, en doe het met liefde :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  als ik maar van die zooi afkom eindelijk, (slik het al 6 jaar).

Heeft iemand ervaringen met het stoppen ervan, en hoelang de afkickverschijnselen aanhouden??

Alvast bedankt jess!

----------


## Agnes574

Hier een lotgenoot Jess!!

Ik ben sinds 2 weken drastisch gaan afbouwen(helemaal op de verkeerde manier..ik weet het,ik weet het...ik schaam me dood,omdat ik al vele berichten heb geplaatst hier op het forum ivm verstandig afbouwen!!).
Ik slik al jaren Sipralexa en ben het gewoon écht helemaal beu nu..ik heb het er helemaal mee gehad!!
Ik zit nu op een halve per dag en merk wel dat het zwaar is..ik heb ook last van dat geschok en daarbij voel ik me ook weer angstiger en meer down..
MAAR..ik heb vroeger ook al eens een AD afgebouwd en ik weet dat dit erbij hoort!
Maar op je vraag 'hoe lang duurt dit' kan ik echter geen antwoord geven;
Dit is volgens mij van persoon tot persoon verschillend.
Ik zou je wel aanraden om je dokter te raadplegen als het naar jouw gevoel te lang aanhoudt! (in mijn geval zou dat betekenen dat ik mijn lichaam een 'gewen'periode van een maand gun en dan kijk of er verbetering is)
Luister goed naar je lichaam en let goed op veranderingen zowel positieve als negatieve!
Hou dat gedurende een tijd bij en evalueer dan!

Sterkte en succes!!
Ag Xx

----------


## jessicaanthonio

Dank je wel agnes,
Dacht al dat niemand ging reageren hahaha...

Ik ben nu ruim een weer 'zonder' en moet zeggen het neemt al in hevigheid af.

het helpt ook als je goed gemotiveerd bent denk ik, want dat ben ik 100% en heb er wel alle vertouwen in!
Iedereen die er mee worsteld, heel veel sterkte!
Liefs jess

----------


## Agnes574

Inderdaad Jess,
de motivatie doet al de helft!!
Ik zat gisteren effe te 'dippen'..hihi...of ik toch beter niet terug naar een hele Sipralexa zou gaan...NEE,NEE,NEE,ik ga doorzetten...ik wil er écht vanaf!!
Hoe lang het duurt kan me niet schelen,maar ik wil AD-vrij gaan leven(proberen althans)!!
Dus effe doorzetten en op onze tanden bijten  :Wink: 

Het zou leuk zijn je volledige 'afbouwverhaal' hier te kunne lezen Jess..dat zou wel kunnen helpen voor mij en andere 'afbouwers'...zie je dat zitten om dat in het kort hier neer te zetten??

Liefs en sterkte nog hé.. Ag Xx

----------


## jessicaanthonio

Hallo agnes,

Nou komt ie dan:

Ik ben nu 24 jaar jong, en slik al anti depressivas sinds mijn 16e.

Vanaf mijn 14e is mijn jeugd niet zo leuk geweest, daar mijn moeder kanker kreeg, en er zo van in de war was dat ze haar heil zocht bij andere mannen.

Mijn vader kon er niet mee omgaan, en zat constant op haar lip bij alles wat ze deed.
Vanaf die periode hebben zij mij zeg maar losgelaten..

Ik zelf kon toen niet met haar ziekte omgaan, en keerde me van haar af, en de pijn en verdriet die ik voelde richtte ik op mezelf.

Ik begon destructief gedrag te vertonen, zoals het snijden met scheermesjes in mijn polsen, veel drinken, veel blowen, alles om maar niet te 'voelen'

Ik was zeker 4 dagen per week op stap, en liet school voor wat het was.
Ik had wel gesprekken bij het riagg maar die hielpen mij niet.

Toen ik 16 was, kreeg ik een relatie met de vader van mijn zoon, en ben zo snel als ik kon het huis uitgegaan.
Op die leeftijd ben ik ook begonnen met de antidepressiva, toen Fluvoxamine..

Zwanger geworden op mijn 16e, werkte fulltime in een cafe-restaurant
Psychisch kon ik het niet aan om moeder te worden, en heb me toen laten aborteren.

Het drinken en blowen ging gewoon door, totdat ik op mijn 18e hoorde dat mijn moeder terminaal was, en niet meer beter zou worden.
Ik groeide weer helemaal naar haar toe en we waren 2 handen op 1 buik...
De buik die weer in verwachting was, nu wel gepland.. ik had verandering nodig, en wou mijn moeder nog heel graag oma maken.
Ik weet dat is niet de beste reden, maar toen dr tijd was en voelde ik het gewoon zo.
(nu blijkt de beste beslissing van mijn leven)

De huisarts stelde voor over te gaan op paroxetine die zou geen schade toe brengen aan het ongeboren kindje, en kon ik rustig slikken toen ik zwanger was.
Alleen de borstvoeding achteraf zou niet kunnen.

Oke, de paroxetine en ik deden ons werk, de alcohol en stickies bleven achterwege..
Dubbel gevoel gehad tijdens de zwangerschap, ene kant was het heerlijk je kindje in je buik te voelen groeien, de andere kant te kampen met veel heel veel verdriet over het verloop van ziekte van mijn moeder,
We hebben samen er alles aan gedaan om het tij te proberen te keren,(geneesmannetjes geweest op bali, ritueel met kippen in het amsterdamse bos door een afrikaanse vrouw, ) maar niets mocht baten, de kanker anm eigenwijs bezit van haar lichaam.

Hoe ziek en verteerd door pijn ze ook was, ze was altijd positief, kon goed over haar heen gaan praten, al dan niet met wat gesnik, en was een super suporter tijdens mijn bevalling.
Gewoon puur genot haar zo te zien stralen aan mijn zijde toen haar eerste kleinkind werd geboren!

Anderhalf jaar later is ze overleden..
Ik was ook letterlijk ziek an de pijn, ik was 21, en mijn moeder is 49 geworden.

Nog steeds aan de antie depri leek het net of ik in een manische tijd was beland.
3 maanden na haar dood, ging ik los.
Ik verliet de vader van mijn zoon, en nam mijn intrek bij mijn vader, die er ook slecht aan toe was.
Waarom weet ik nu nog steeds niet, maar het is nu eenmaal zo.

De vader van mijn zoon kreeg een relatie met mijn nichtje, was zo pijnlijk, dat ik het wegstopte en net deed of het me niks kon schelen.
Soort verdedegings mechanisme kawam naar boven.
leefde een jaartje alsof ik nooit geleefd had, veel wisselende sexuele contacten, alles om maar te vergeten dat het leven om mij heen zo een zooi was.

Na 2 jaar kreeg ik eindelijk een eigen woning toe gewezen samen met mijn zoontje en vanaf die tijd, (vorig jaar juli) ben ik ook rustiger, ik laat mijn verdriet komen, ga er niet meer voor uit de weg.
De vader van mijn zoon is tevens ook 2 jaar geleden geemigreerd naar australie, we horen helemaal niks meer van hem.
Dat doet mij en mijn zoon nog steeds veel pijn.

Dan nu, nu ik in rustiger vaarwater verblijf, wil ik eindelijk eens van de medicijnen af die mij de afgelopen 8 jaar maar half mens lieten zijn.
Ik wil mezelf weer terug vinden. ik wil weer wakker worden!

in januarie dit jaar ben ik begonnen met afbouwen eerst van 20 mg naar 10 mg 3 weken..
Daarna 3 wekenop 5 mg gezeten, zonder problemen.. en nu ruim een week zonder....

Heftig, heel heftig.. die alom bekende elctrische schoks.. janken om alles, chronisch wee gevoel in mijn lijf..

Maar...... ik word wakker!! echt alles wat ik in de jaren onderdrukt heb komt weer naar boven, en ik kan ze rustig aan een plaatsje gaan geven.
De grote schoonmaak kan beginnen!

Ik ga er nooit meer aan, ik wil de vrouw leren kennen achter de medicatie.
En ik begin haar steeds meer te mogen.
Ze komt op voor zichzelf en is sterker dan ze dacht~~
( al moet mijn nichtje maar aanleiding geven nu, en ze is van mij hahaha)
Nee ook de frustraties komen nu dus naar boven, maar ik onder ga ze.

Ik ben gemotiveerd en positief, en hoop dat iedereen die er mee worstelt, ook eens een dag zal hebben, van GENOEG!

En de oerkracht in onszelf vinden..

Hee; veel liefs jess

----------


## Agnes574

Pffff Jess,
wat een verhaal meissie!!
Ik vind het erg dat je dit allemaal hebt moeten meemaken!!
Ik wens je héél veel sterkte lieverd!!
Ik ben sinds maandag AD-vrij en daar ben ik énorm blij om...weer een stap vooruit!!

Liefs en dikke knuffel Xx

----------


## jessicaanthonio

Hallo allemaal!
Even een positief berichtje van mij!
Ben nu ruim 2 maanden gestopt met paroxetine, de eerste 2 weken waren een hel, maar daarna ging het zonnetje voor mij schijnen!
De lichamelijke bijwerkingen zijn geheel verdwenen.
Geestenlijk gaat het goed, ben een balans aan het zoeken omdat al je emoties nogal in het extreme omhoog gingen.
Maar.... heb me nog nooit zo goed gevoeld!
Heb sinds 2 weken weer een fulltime baan, ik voel me weer mens!!
voor al jullie, jullie kunnen het!
Na diepe dalen, komen grote hoogtes!!!
Heel veel liefs jessica

----------


## Petra717

Wat Fijn om te horen Jessica! 

Mogen we vragen wat voor werk je doet? 
enn vergeet nooit dat na de regen komt altijd zonneschijn! Die zon schijnt bij jou nu volop! Echt heel fijn om te horen dat je je zo goed voelt! 

Knuffel, 
petra

----------

